# Problem mit USB Tastatur



## KhaoSi (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo.

Ich habe eine USB Tastatur, und habe mir gestern Mandrake 10.0 Installiert. Soweit so gut. Doch schon beim ersten neustart konnte ich beim Bootloader(LILO) keinen Eintrag auswählen, weil er anscheinend Probleme mit meiner USB Tastatur hat. Mit der normalen Tastatur haut alles einwandfrei hin.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob es für dieses problem eine Lösung gibt, oder muß ich wieder meine alte Tastatur verwenden

mfg Khaosi


----------



## tefla (9. Juni 2004)

Die USB Tastatur wird nicht im BIOS hochgeladen, normalerweise kannst du solche Einstellungen in jedem BIOS vornehmen. Wie genau die Option aber heißt weiß ich nicht aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Stibie (9. Juni 2004)

1) Wenn es darum geht, dass die USB Tastatur von anfang an nicht da ist, dann geh mal ins Bios, such nen Eintrag mit USB-Legacy Support und sagt da "All Devices" oder so...auf jeden fall muss das an sein, damit USB das erlaubt....

2) Wenn du dann mal in Linux bist und es dort dann nicht funktioniert, dann lad mal das modul usb-tastatur ... Am besten du guckst dann einfach mal per modconf...

Have Fun.....

Greetings....


                   Stibie


----------

